# Work for English electrician in Asia



## TeflTeacher (Oct 5, 2018)

Hi everyone!

I'm an Australian, planning to head over to Asia to teach English next year. My bf is planning on coming with me, and I'm trying to find out about employment options for him. He's a commercial electrician from the UK. I'm hoping to go to South Korea, Hong Kong or Taiwan, all of which require at least a degree to teach English (which he doesn't have). 

So I'm wondering if anyone knows about general construction jobs for Western expats in these countries, or better yet, specifically electrician jobs. 

Thanks!
Amy


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Hi Amy, Welcome to the forum. Hope you are able to find some usable information on the employment. Most countries have strict rules on expat employment so getting the right visa will the most important thing to stay legal.


----------

